# Delicate situation, need advice please



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I'll try to keep it simple, I'm very torn about what I should do though I think in my gut I know.

I am the only boarder at the barn I'm at. The other horses are the owners. The barn does not have everything I would want but it has the type of stall I wanted, a really nice board owner and a ring that was a requirement that I had to have. I supply my own grain, shavings and do my own mucking as well as keeping barn clean. I have a young horse that I need to work in ring. I am always there in mornings until lunch time. Barn owner rides in afternoon so I am out of her way.

Here's the situation. She has an elderly horse and she keeps his gate open into the ring. When I get there he is always in ring and stays there until just about lunchtime. All the horses get fed then and they all know when! He is a wonderful tough old guy and I like him very much. There is no way to get him to move and leave ring if he doesn't want to LOL, he didn't get to his age without being determined. So I really can't use the ring when I'm there so I can't ride. I'm at a crossroads, I want to accomodate her horse as much as possible but I really need to consistently ride mine and it hasn't been happening. She is aware of when I come and is around but makes no effort to bring him in or just keep him out of ring until after I have ridden and then he could be in there all day.

So I feel very awkward and unsure what to do. It's her barn and she has every right to do whatever she wants, but I need to be able to ride. Would it probably be for the best if I just looked for another barn at this point? Is there any point in talking to her about it or would it cause hard feelings like I'm picking on her horse? And how should I approach the conversation? I really try to be understanding about different situations but the one thing I needed to have in a barn I'm unable to use now. Advice would be appreciated, I feel bad about this because I really like the other horse and her.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You're paying to use the ring with your board, so it isn't too much to ask that the horse not be in arena. Ask her, she'll probably understand! You could even offer to move him yourself, and let him back in as soon as you're done. You could say something like "hey, do you mind if I lead ____ out of the arena and close him into his pen/tie him for (blank amount of time) in the mornings? I just really don't want him to accidentally get hurt when I'm riding in there! I can put him right back as soon as I am finished riding!"


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Talk to her. That's the easiest thing to do, instead of silently fuming and planning a move.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would simply go halter the horse and put him in his stall while I rode. When I was done, I'd put him back in the arena. Give him a treat or something, if he's that old he deserves to be spoiled. If you don't feel you can do that, then talk to the barn owner. She's probably just thinking you'll either put him away or just ride around him. If he's that passive, I might just go ahead and ride, but that's me.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not fuming, just want to resolve one way or other. Rule is no two horses in ring at same time so I can't ride with him in there. I have told her when I arrived one day that I want to ride in ring but he's in there and she just tells me he'll come out soon and that's that. I was hoping that she would move him but she didn't. I'll have to ask if it would be okay to halter and lead him out, without halter and lead he will not move! Seriously, he is still tough, strong and determined. People get kind of defensive when it sounds like you're complaining about their horse I've found. And it really isn't his problem, how the heck would he know that I want to use ring, but that is why I wasn't sure how to approach a discussion.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It sounds like you are already considering leaving from your first post, so what would it hurt to talk to her about it seriously? If she gets mad/offended, leave. If not, then your problem is solved and you can stay with a clear head. If you are paying to use it, then you should by all rights be able to remove him. I would understand your dilema if she was doing you a free favor by allowing you to keep your horse there, but it's (from my understanding) not a charity situation where you better just be happy with what you get.
Honestly, talk with her or just go in when you get there, throw a rope around his neck and lead him out without question. So long as you're not mean to him when you're removing him, i dont see why she should get upset.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The adult thing to do is just speak to the horses owner and your barn owner,... in this case one and the same person yes?.

Is it possible the owner just didn't realize what you are dealing with...she is use to having her horses on her property not having a boarder and someone else also riding and being around.
I bet it is resolved real fast with no muss, no fuss...

IF there is a comment or any negativity to wanting to put her horse in another location while you ride to safeguard her horses safety...then look to move out so you can ride as you need in a facility as you need.

I would _not_ just touch that horse and move him somewhere else till you speak to the owner...he is not yours and you may not have permission to handle him even with the best intentions in mind...do ask first.

_jmo..._


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree, I would never handle someone elses horse without asking (except for an emergency). I talked to her today, she feels that he will come in on his own when he is ready and I should just wait on that time. So there it is. He is a magnificent horse, and such a love, just set in his ways, I'll have to figure out a way to get there earlier and maybe time it before he goes out there. Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Seriously, that is the most unreasonable thing I have ever heard of. At my barn if there are horses turned out in the pen and I want to ride, I tie the loose horses to the posts and ride. 
Maybe give the horse some incentive to leave. Throw a flake of hay in the other area or something?
Good luck


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Seriously, that is the most unreasonable thing I have ever heard of. At my barn if there are horses turned out in the pen and I want to ride, I tie the loose horses to the posts and ride.
> * Maybe give the horse some incentive to leave.* Throw a flake of hay in the other area or something?
> Good luck


Great idea! A flake of hay may not be tasty enough though, so maybe rattle a small amount of nuts in a bucket. Just a tiny amount.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Communication!

Talk to the BO - I would rode with the horse in the arena, good training for a youngster or you could entice the old devil out with a handful of feed and then shut him out.


----------



## rydernation (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunnylucy said:


> Hi, I'll try to keep it simple, I'm very torn about what I should do though I think in my gut I know.
> 
> I am the only boarder at the barn I'm at. The other horses are the owners. The barn does not have everything I would want but it has the type of stall I wanted, a really nice board owner and a ring that was a requirement that I had to have. I supply my own grain, shavings and do my own mucking as well as keeping barn clean. I have a young horse that I need to work in ring. I am always there in mornings until lunch time. Barn owner rides in afternoon so I am out of her way.
> 
> ...


I understand that you are wary of saying anything critical of your BO. Is there any way you can get him in a pasture? I think you said he was the type who simply did not want to move. Is there any possibility you could ride with him in the ring? Or is he going to get in the way? I would speak as politely to the BO as possible. If she asks you to move on, well, you know where you stand.


----------

